# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اﻻخﻻق  الحميدة

## ابو همام

*قال  تعالى {وإنك لعلى  خلق عظيم }
قال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم :(انما بعثت ﻻتمم مكارم اﻻخﻻق )
اﻻخﻻق   الحسنة عنوان  للشخص  المميز  الذى  تحبه وتألفه القلوب   ﻻنه   ﻻيحمل  فى قلبه غﻻ  وحقدا للمسلمين اما الجفاء والغلظة  ليست   من  صفات  المؤمنين  
قال  بعض السلف  :((حسن  الخلق ذو  قرابة  عند اﻻجانب وسئ الخلق  اجنبى عند اهله  ))
وعن  ابوعبيدة  رحمه  الله  قال : ( كان المهدى يصلى بنا الصلوات فى مسجد   البصرة  فأقيمت  الصﻻة  يوما  فقال اعرابى : يا امير  المؤمنين ليس لى طهر  وقد رغبت فى الصﻻة  خلفك  فمر هؤﻻء  ان ينتظرونى  فقال :انتظروه يرحمكم الله  ودخل الى المحراب  ووقف الى ان قيل  له : قد جاء الرجل فكبر فعجب الناس من سماحة اخﻻقه ).
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا حبيبنا ابو همام
وحمد لله على سلامة روائعك من جديد

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا حبيبن
ا ابو همام
وحمد لله على سلامة روائعك من جديد




الله يسلمك   حبيبنا كسﻻوى
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*جوزيت خيرا  وزوجت  بكرا ( بيني  وبينك)
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

جوزيت خيرا  وزوجت  بكرا ( بيني  وبينك)



يديك العافيه 
بينى  وبينك  الزواج فارغنا  ليل  وضحوه
                        	*

----------

